# 2002 Look 381i (Matte Black) Frame Apparence



## ed1 (Feb 27, 2004)

What have others done to keep the frame and white decals protected, and touching up small scratches in the aluminum lugs?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ed1 said:


> What have others done to keep the frame and white decals protected, and touching up small scratches in the aluminum lugs?


As for touching up the lugs, go to a hobby store. They sell all kinds of model matt black paint.
Just a work of caution, matt black is not really the same as flat black. Matt black has a *very* slight gloss. I know Testors sells a semi-flat black that will probably work better than flat black.


----------

